# IP der Geräte im FRITZ! Box Netzwerk selber bestimmen ?



## Razer2k (12. Februar 2011)

*IP der Geräte im FRITZ! Box Netzwerk selber bestimmen ?*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe seit gestern eine FRITZ! Box, diese vergibt bisher die IP-Adressen selbstständig per DHCP.

Ich hätte es aber gerne so das mein PC die IP 192.168.178.1 bekommt, mein Notebook die .2, mein Smartphone die .3 und mein Drucker die .4

Gleichzeitig soll aber noch der DHCP-Dienst anbleiben, z.B. für Gäste.

Die IP würde ich dann zumindest beim Windwos (7) Rechner gerne direkt eintragen, also nicht IP automatisch beziehen, damit der Start ein wenig beschleunigt wird.


Hier ein Screenshot der bisherigen FRITZ! Box Koniguration:
FRITZ!Box | Awesome Screenshot



Welche Einstellungen muss ich nun vornehmen ?


----------



## Jonny2268 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: IP der Geräte im FRITZ! Box Netzwerk selber bestimmen ?*

Hy!

Du kannst das selbst eintragen. Deine Fritz.box hat die IP 192.168.178.1.
Wenn Du WLAN anhast, würde ich die ändern. Da jeder weiss, der sich damit auskennt, das die Fritz.box diese IP routet. Unter Netzwerkgeräte kannst
Du die IP der FritzBox routen. Nimm eine andere abweichende.
Notiere Sie Dir, denn dann ist die Fritz Box über Firefox nur erreichbar, wenn Du die IP eingibst.

Deine Rechner kannst Du routen, indem Du unter Netzwerkgeräte für jeden PC eine IP vergibst, und du diese dann auf jedem Rechner unter Netzwerkein-
stellungen(TCP/IP), die IP des Rechners als IP Adresse, sowie als Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0 und dann als Standardgateway +DNS Serveradresse die neue IP der FritzBox eingibst.

Neustarten- Fertich. Funzt.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, schreib nochmal.


----------



## Razer2k (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: IP der Geräte im FRITZ! Box Netzwerk selber bestimmen ?*

Also mit IP Routen habe ich nur das folgende Einstellungsfenster gefunden:

FRITZ!Box | Awesome Screenshot


Wo ich eine neue Route eintragen könnte.

Ist das richtig und ich könnte dort dann eine beliebige priv. IP eingeben, die dann für die FRITZ! Box zählt ?


----------



## Superwip (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: IP der Geräte im FRITZ! Box Netzwerk selber bestimmen ?*



> Wenn Du WLAN anhast, würde ich die ändern. Da jeder weiss, der sich damit auskennt, das die Fritz.box diese IP routet.



Eine annormale IP Addresse ist eine sehr schwache um nicht zu sagen sinnlose Sicherheitsmaßnahme...


----------



## rebel4life (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: IP der Geräte im FRITZ! Box Netzwerk selber bestimmen ?*

Wenn jemand im Netzwerk drinnen ist, kann er einfach den Traffic sniffen und sieht somit gleich, welche IP welches Gerät hat. Alternativ einfach ein Scan aller möglichen IPs.

Wichtiger ist es, WPA2 mit AES bzw. CCMP zu nutzen und für einen ausreichend langen Key zu sorgen, welcher aus einer sinnlosen Zeichenkombination besteht.

Du kannst eine Leasetime von z.B. 2 Jahren einstellen, dadurch hast du nahezu statische IPs, aber den Vorteil eines DHCP Servers bei der Einbindung neuer Geräte. 

Da die FritzBox auf 192.168.178.1 liegt, musst du diese Adresse im Einstellungsmenü ändern, aber hier sollte man wissen was man tut, denn wenn man da etwas falsch macht, geht da schnell was schief und für den Laien ist das Gerät danach nutzlos.

Darf man den Sinn dieser Adressvergabe erfahren? Imho ist es einfacher, sinnvolle Hostnamen zu vergeben und die PCs über diese untereinander anzusprechen.


----------

